# New from Italy



## vio26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi friends, i'm an eroids member and i'm new here, i'm from Italy and i want to send a welcome to all members! 

For Admin, Mods ecc... congrats for the IM channel :=)


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2013)

vio26, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Swfl (Jul 11, 2013)

Nikos?  welcome back!


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard vio26!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

We have an IM channel? Who hosts the damn thing?


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 12, 2013)

welcome


----------



## vio26 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you my friends for the replies! Very appreciate!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## vio26 (Jul 28, 2013)

Iz_vivit said:


> Welcome



Thank you *Iz_vivit *


----------



## dopplerpoint (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm Katya, also new here.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2013)

_*
welcome!!!
*_


----------



## kboy (Jul 29, 2013)

dopplerpoint said:


> I'm Katya, also new here.



Welcome to the board Katya.


----------



## kboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Benvenuto amico


----------



## sneedham (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome both of you.....Have fun and learn...


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey welcome from Italy! I think that you should start a workout and training program. What about a good solid nutrition program? How many meals per day do you eat? How many calories too? Lets put you a plan together.


----------



## Christsean (Jul 29, 2013)

Buongiorno


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------

